# MAD Cube Weekend 2015 (February 21-22) in Madrid, Spain



## APdRF (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Speedsolving!

I'm here to announce the Mad Cube Weekend 2015 that will take place in Madrid the days 21 and 22 of February!

You can register in the WCA page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MADCubeWeekend2015

And here you have information about the competition: http://www.asociacionrubik.es/c/MADCubeWeekend2015

I'll be posting the Schedule, How to Arrive, Recommended Hostel and other important information very soon.

Also, we will have gifts for the competitors, but this is a surprise!  

You can ask me whatever you want here or by PM.

Here's the poster for the Open: 

Don't forget to register! There isn't competitors limit 

Hope you come to Madrid to have a good time cubing with us!

Best regards


----------

